# BMW Platinum extended warranty



## kestrel (Jul 5, 2009)

I have seen in prior posts that the BMW platinum extended warranty (the 6 year/100k mi one) is available to be purchased by the original owner prior to 3.5 yrs/45,000 (ie, 6 months and 5,000 mi prior to expiration of the factory warranty). 

Is this still accurate today? Also, does anyone have the documentation for this warranty so I can see what is covered and what isn't? I'm considering one for my 2010 x5 35d. 

Thanks!


----------



## JustinTJ (Jun 1, 2011)

http://www.bmwusa.com/Standard/Content/Owner/BMWUltimateProtection/ExtendedVehicleProtection.aspx

Download brochure for additional information


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

I *know* the "original owner" restriction was elimnated a while ago. 
I am 95% certain the '45 month/45k' was also relaxed.

Talk to sponsors as you shop...prices will vary

A


----------



## bdgtexas (Jan 29, 2012)

Frankly the myriad of options BMW offers is a little confusing. For everyone buying new its very straight forward, 4 yrs/50k miles warranty and maintenance. Beyond that it gets murky as there appears to be tiered plans for warranty extension that are separate from maintenance extension plans. Warranty extension has the multiple levels, powertrain plus, gold, and platinum. If i am understanding it all correct you have to buy a warranty extension, at least gold, and buy a maintenance extension to keep the same level of coverage you are used to for the first 4 years. Although, even if you do this there is still a $50 deductible in the extended years (5 & 6). I believe in order to do anything other than the power train plus tier you have to buy prior to the expiration of the new car warranty period. I have looked at the fine print and can't find an 'original owner' only clause, but that doesn't mean it isn't there. Which leads to my questions...

If you buy used from BMW there is the CPO program (which is like a warranty extension) and you can often add to that the maintenance extension (I did this on my CPO purchase and feel I got a good deal even though it was a finance room/un-negotiated decision). As best I can tell the Gold 6/100 standard warranty extension is pretty much the same as the CPO program BMW does. So my question, if I buy a used, but in warranty, non-cpo car can I essentially 'CPO' it with a warranty extension? Could you also buy the maintenance extension (often just about worth it for one brake job alone)? Could you do all this while buying your BMW somewhere other than a BMW dealer? Obviously you would need the cash to just pay for the program outright since you could not roll it into the financed purchase... I must say I like the CPO with maintenance, every trip to the dealer is no hassle, no worry of the bill, and a 'free' loaner to play with.

Finally the two programs, warranty extension and maintenance extension, do not appear linked. Normally i would think the warranty extension should be required to get the maintenance. I am not sure why you would, but can you extend the maintenance without extending the warranty? 

Could BMW just offer one program brochure for all of this with a simple matrix of options??? With all the 'Ultimate' this and 'Upgrade' that, in conjunction with the CPO system, anyone would be confused.

I ask because my local dealer has had a few non-CPO vehicles appear in their inventory, haven't been able to figure out why they wouldn't pass and be CPO... Hopefully my rambling logic helps the original poster and I haven't completely hi-jacked the thread...


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

bdgtexas said:


> Finally the two programs, warranty extension and maintenance extension, do not appear linked. Normally i would think the warranty extension should be required to get the maintenance. I am not sure why you would, but can you extend the maintenance without extending the warranty? ...


There are MANY people that knowingly only buy one or the other!

Personally I think the maintenance is a total scam. The recommended maintenance is lite by my estimation, I do my own wrenching, I do a much better job than dealers, and I am much faster. (By the time I drive there, get a loaner, drive home- then return, I have a oil change AND a brake job (rotors and pads) worth of time (about 2 hours).

But I like a warranty as I can typically find and ID issues that the dealer can pay for....I will probably break even over the course of the 50k miles with leaks, modules, a pump or alternator or compressor... and then, on the oft chance it needs a tranny, or other major part- great- it is major medical. Otherwise they will not see me ever.

But everyone is different- but the mindset that "the BMW must only be serviced by the BMW store, hence a warranty for EVERYTHING is the only way to go" is a BMW salesman's wet dream.

You will also note that having separate plans helps them 'pull' business across the plans. By forcing owners to be 'in contact' with a BMW store for say warranty, the odds are they will stay in contact for PAID services on maintenance, and vice versa (and maybe a new car)..

Back to your point, it doesnt seem that confusing.... 3 flavors of warranties, a couple of time/mileage values...and one maintenance plan.


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Jan 26, 2011)

kestrel said:


> I have seen in prior posts that the BMW platinum extended warranty (the 6 year/100k mi one) is available to be purchased by the original owner prior to 3.5 yrs/45,000 (ie, 6 months and 5,000 mi prior to expiration of the factory warranty).
> 
> Is this still accurate today? Also, does anyone have the documentation for this warranty so I can see what is covered and what isn't? I'm considering one for my 2010 x5 35d.
> 
> Thanks!


You are able to extend the warranty any time that you are still under the original 4 years and 50,000 miles. Also you do not have to be the original owner of the car to be eligible. Those are both old policies of BMW which have changed.

If you were not able to get the information about the policy coverage just message me your email and I can forward you some information. Hope this helps.


----------



## kestrel (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks all! Very helpful as always.


----------



## bdgtexas (Jan 29, 2012)

ard said:


> There are MANY people that knowingly only buy one or the other!
> 
> Personally I think the maintenance is a total scam. The recommended maintenance is lite by my estimation, I do my own wrenching, I do a much better job than dealers, and I am much faster. (By the time I drive there, get a loaner, drive home- then return, I have a oil change AND a brake job (rotors and pads) worth of time (about 2 hours).


I would suggest you are in a very small minority of people (particularly BMW owners) when you are willing to do your own brakes. I have done many an oil change, filter, even refurbished carburetors along with rebuilding most of the engine on an old FJ Cruiser I used to have. I agree if you have the equipment (floor jack, filter wrench, etc) oil changes are quick easy and painless. Though the modern Renaissance man skills to do some of these basic things are becoming rarer and most people don't want to bother. Ultimately the idea of messing with the brakes still seems like something I don't want to risk. Maybe I just need to have someone that has done it walk me through it once and show me the nuances to feel comfortable. How much does a new set of OEM rotors and pads cost for an E60? Do you live near Dallas? 

My BMW dealer of choice is only 15 min away (though virtually on my way to work) and the drop off and pickup process rarely takes more than 10 min on each end with the loaner. The G/F and I sometimes debate who gets to take the car in because the loaner car lottery is so fun, I have only had a 3 series a couple of times, with a 750 li being the best (really raised the neighbors eyebrows having that one a few days :rofl, an X5 35d recently, 5 series, etc. To me the extended maintenance we bought with the CPO has been well worth it, several oil changes, new brakes, battery, and on a few of those trips a number of other things have been fixed with nary a need to worry about who paid for it or how much.

Upon reflection of your comments, I agree the plans are not too confusing, certainly if you have the time to read them, but that you can buy them if you are not the original owner or maybe just bought a car through someone other than BMW was not very clear. I am starting to understand the lay of it though. It is interesting that as long as you buy a less than 4yr less than 50k car you can essentially buy into the CPO/Gold Warranty program (i like your term, car major medical ) if you choose to do so. Maybe the people debating buying their cars at the end of leases would benefit from this concept.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

bdgtexas said:


> To me the extended maintenance we bought with the CPO has been well worth it, several oil changes, new brakes, battery, and on a few of those trips a number of other things have been fixed with nary a need to worry about who paid for it or how much.
> .


Glad it worked for you.

I'll submit you don't even know what was covered by the CPO warranty nor what was done as 'maintenance' (nor what those 2 oil changes and single brake job were worth, compared to the cost).

But many BMW owners don't like to think about this stuff, so they pay. Works.

A

PS While I am in the minority, even having a decent indy to the brakes saves over BMW- such that the Maintenance Plan is still a scam- although on this latter point, knowing where you are in your maintenacne cycle at 49,999 miles...AND the sales price... will let you make an informed decision. But again, people that can figure THAT out (ie analytical folks) would probably not fall for the 'peace of mind' sales approach. You don't need to do your own wrenching to decide against a maintenance plan.


----------



## NASA43 (Jul 19, 2003)

ard said:


> Glad it worked for you.
> 
> I'll submit you don't even know what was covered by the CPO warranty nor what was done as 'maintenance' (nor what those 2 oil changes and single brake job were worth, compared to the cost).
> 
> ...


I agree. For my 08 M3, based on build month, warranty start date, mileage, and where I am with respect to service schedule, I would get 2 oil changes and a brake fluid flush if I extended the maintenance plan for 2 years. All for the low price of $3295. Umm, no thanks.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

BMW sells both extended warranties and maintenance plans for one reason: TO MAKE MONEY!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Bimmer App


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

rmorin49 said:


> BMW sells both extended warranties and maintenance plans for one reason: TO MAKE MONEY!


Isn't it also a good fit with their product offering as well? I mean they could probably make money selling cupcakes, but they don't.

It's also possible that they don't make a lot of money out of it, but want to control that side of the business for their customers rather than let third parties do so, and thus enhance the brand. Have a complete experience - sell the car, insurance, maintenance, protection. Sort of like the BMW Ring Taxi, Susan G Komen, Drive Team USA - not big money makers, but positive brand makers.

So in my mind, more than 1 reason, and in order: profit, brand extension, customer enhancement.


----------



## bdgtexas (Jan 29, 2012)

ard said:


> Glad it worked for you.
> 
> I'll submit you don't even know what was covered by the CPO warranty nor what was done as 'maintenance' (nor what those 2 oil changes and single brake job were worth, compared to the cost).
> 
> But many BMW owners don't like to think about this stuff, so they pay. Works.


Apologies to the OP, i think the above comment is off topic as is most of my response.

Ard, 
I submit that your above comment is presumptive at best, rude and insulting at worst. I am not sure why. My comment was complimentary of your maintenance skills and your response is to disparage what knowledge I have of MY purchase and maintenance trips (of which, frankly, you can't have any knowledge, short of clairvoyance). I am not sure what value your above comment contributes to anyone here, other than to put down everyone that chooses not to work on their own car or take their car to BMW for maintenance.

I read everything I sign and I am intimately aware of what my CPO warranty and my extended maintenance cover. Similar to the original poster I was not familiar with the _non_-CPO extended warranty or its applicability as I have not used the program. This thread has presented the opportunity to learn more and be useful to my own situation, given I am currently interested in adding a second, likely used, BMW to our family and may purchase an extended warranty.

Everyone should keep in mind the extended maintenance price is _negotiable_, as is the price of a CPO vehicle (and an extended warranty). To compare the MSRP on the maintenance plan to the other options (indy or self performing) is not valid. That is like using MSRP on a new BMW and comparing to invoice on an Audi, MB, or Lexus. In my case I paid less than 1/3 the currently listed values for maintenance when I signed up (they have increased prices since) and nominally above auction black book value for my car at the time of purchase. I suspect given my particular parameters the only better option is to have planned to work on my own car for 'free,' an option yes, but I don't have the time, training, all the tools, or necessary experience, nor as I pointed out above is that experience common. All props to you since you can... I think it is a very admirable skill.

Finally, I believe Chrischeung's comment is spot on, while maintenance is certainly not a loss for BMW, no one is in business to lose money, but keeping the customer coming back to the dealer with little to no sticker shock service snafu's enhances the brand and leads to further sales. Its why they do the 4/50 coverage and CPO, ultimately to sell more cars. Its really, really hard not to look at the shiny new ones a few feet a way from the service drop off bay...

PS Ard, I like the Einstein comment in your profile, it defines my field of engineering.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

^^ maybe all three (presumptive, rude and insulting...)

Everyone has a different circumstance and calculus for evaluating these options. My purpose is to point out the aspects one should consider when purchasing.

I brought up the DIY jsut to make a side point, and it seems maybe the impression is that this is the option to avoid a maintenance plan. That is surely not my thesis. Even paying BMW or an Indy CAN be less than these plans....(Surely not everyone will DIY. For me, knowing how stuff works, fixing it, making new things, all define who I am as a human being. It can be a curse. Keeps me out of trouble I guess. I will say that having a lot of cars (5 for two of us) makes it much easier to DIY... If I didnt have spares and had to work to a schedule, given my real job, it'd be impossible.)

But if people just react to 'fear of unforeseen expenses' they may get taken advantage of... know what the risk is, what the product is worth, go from there. Sounds like you did. Even not DIYing, I feel the maintenance plans are a rip. People feel compelled to bring the BMW to the BMW dealer- there simply is no _need_. Yes, some locations there are no indys...but MAINTENANCE is really very, very easy. And even the dealer uses semi-skilled help for maintenance. (real techs do complex jobs). In so many aspects of modern life, a veneer of complexity and mystery covers mundane tasks- for which people pay dearly. Law, Medicine, Auto...Home repair..Business..Accounting. The list goes on. The more the vendor can make it seem 'special' (BMWs "Inspection I" and "Inspection II" come to mind) the more they can charge and the more likely an owner is to stay with the dealer.

Finally, the CPO is the "BMW Gold Plan"...same exact plan- when a work order comes through under CPO it is the same as Gold. FYI.

Oh, and I re-read your post..I think I mis-interpreted your comment to say the maintenance plan paid for a new battery... on re-read it seems that you got all that under "the maintenance WITH the cpo". Sorry bout that.

A


----------



## BMWofBloomfield (Nov 7, 2008)

rmorin49 said:


> BMW sells both extended warranties and maintenance plans for one reason: TO MAKE MONEY!
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Bimmer App


No they don't. CUSTOMER RETENTION! In terms of parts, sales & service.

This poster hit the nail right on the head:



bdgtexas said:


> Finally, I believe Chrischeung's comment is spot on, while maintenance is certainly not a loss for BMW, no one is in business to lose money, but keeping the customer coming back to the dealer with little to no sticker shock service snafu's enhances the brand and leads to further sales. Its why they do the 4/50 coverage and CPO, ultimately to sell more cars. Its really, really hard not to look at the shiny new ones a few feet a way from the service drop off bay...


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

1. Agree with the concepts above.

2. While "BMWNA" may not sell these to "make money", you can be SURE that the independent BMW dealers use these plans- in particular the MAINTENANCE to make money. The inflation on the sales price of these plans can be obscene. 

3. Every dealer has a different philosophy on how they use the various products ... no one size fits all. (ie why will one dealer sell BMWs extended warrnaty, yet another pushes third party?)

A

PS Ivan, when I need an EVP I'll have to re-register with a new user name before contacting you.....


----------



## Knoidea (Nov 19, 2012)

can i finance the extended warranty along with the cost of the car if its used?? im looking at getting an 08 328i but i definitely want the warranty seeing as how ive payed enormous amounts in repairs on my 2005. also just to clariffy, if the vehicle has say 30,000 on it, and you get the 7 year 100,000, does that mean its covered up until 130,000? or just 70,000?


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Jan 26, 2011)

Knoidea said:


> can i finance the extended warranty along with the cost of the car if its used?? im looking at getting an 08 328i but i definitely want the warranty seeing as how ive payed enormous amounts in repairs on my 2005. also just to clariffy, if the vehicle has say 30,000 on it, and you get the 7 year 100,000, does that mean its covered up until 130,000? or just 70,000?


As long as the bank that you get the loan with approves the total amount that you want to borrow you should be able to finance the warranty into your loan. This is true whether the car is new or used.

As far as the term 7 year / 100,000 miles, that would mean 7 years from original in service date (an extra 3 years on top of original coverage) or up to 100,000 miles on the odometer (not adding miles on top of current miles).


----------



## Knoidea (Nov 19, 2012)

hey thanks, i appreciate it


----------



## BDSBMer (Jul 6, 2013)

Interesting thread! Going down to my dealer next week and anxious to see what they say and what all this costs???


----------

